
Validity Acquires Return Path, the Leader in Email Deliverability - marcbradshaw
https://www.validity.com/blog/validity-return-path-announcement/
======
verisimilitudes
>Today is a very big day – both for Validity – and for leading brands that
rely on email as a mission critical platform for engaging with customers.

Remember when email was ''dark social''?

>What we particularly love about the work that Return Path has been doing for
the last 20 years is the trust they’ve established with the leading Internet
and Email Service Providers around the globe, and for the thousands of
customers who have embraced Return Path as a must-have solution for digital
marketing success.

So, what, malicious email filters are a feature now, because businesses can
negotiate their way around them and then sell access?

>When we talk with sales and marketing professionals evaluating our solutions,
we hear time and time again a desire for higher fidelity interaction with
customers. They are seeking a greater trust that the effort they’re making
will result in an effective digital marketing campaign.

That means tracking.

>From there, customers can use Return Path to gain rich analytics that make
their digital campaigns run flawlessly. What was the placement of that email
within the recipient’s mailbox and did the recipient interact with it? If so,
how? And how does that interaction, compared to other competitive campaigns,
help our customers gain actionable intelligence? The sky’s the limit.

How the Hell are they collecting this information? Does this company have
agreements with these major providers that permit them to accumulate this?
What do they do when someone uses the real email protocols to collect their
mailbox and then view it in a dedicated reader?

